# Many's first love has past on



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

I know a lot of the younger folks here on the list won't understand, but the first love of a lot of us older generation will know what I mean when I say Annette Funicello died today at the age of 70. Read here;


http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2013/04/08/disney-annette-funicello-dies/2063545/





I don't like getting older anymore. All the good stuff is disappearing too fast.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

She was my first love. I'm sad that she has left us, but happy that she isn't struggling with MS any more. She was a lovely person and a fighter against her disease! 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad news indeed Chester. I'll be 70 this year....we ALL had a crush on her.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I remember growing up with the Mickey Mouse Club. Annette and the rest of the bunch.


I remember Spin and Marty 

I Remember a Rafting trip they did down the Colorado and the Grand Canyon. 

Mom use to let me eat supper in front of the TV when supper was late. 

It is sad when I see friends of our childhood pass on. 

JJ


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 08 Apr 2013 01:06 PM 
Sad news indeed Chester. I'll be 70 this year....we ALL had a crush on her. yes we all did RIP
Dick


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

ALL you old guys, whoops I'm one also!


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Just about every "baby-boomer" boy's heart skipped a beat when he heard the news about Annette. I know mine did. 

MIC-KEY M O U S E 

R I P


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Was my first heart throb!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Had crushes on Annette Funicello and Janet Lenon (Lawrence Welk Show) as an older pre-teen. Hate to see one of them go. Also lost Mary Travis (of Peter, Paul and Mary) some years ago. She was a college crush for many of us. 

Still fun to look at old videos showing these ladies in their prime. 

RIP, 
David Meashey


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

For me it was Haley Mills in the original Parent Trap movie. Later on it was Sally Fields as Gidget.
Time marches on......

Wayne

Knackered Valley Railroad
Long Island, NY


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep right in there also first crush Annette and love her songs. Spent many a day watching the Mousekateers. She will be missed Later RJD


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, I'm not quite as old as you guys, but not far behind.
But I too am saddened by the loss of other older actors and musicians. Ernest Bordnine was one of them from not long ago. 
He played the Evil conductor on Emperour of the North. Yep, as we are getting older, the people that entertained us growing up are now all passing away








Unfortunatly, the people replacing them and the music/ movies/ and shows on Tv are just full of garbage or make my head hurt. 
Yep, I guess I'm getting old now too









Rocky


----------

